# Garden Trains at the ABQ Botanic Garden



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

If you are visiting the Balloon Fiesta this year and hanging out an extra week, the Botanic Garden is having their annual Garden Train Show. Along with the permanent Garden train exhibit, they will have other demonstrations of G-Scale trains, including live steam.

It is Oct 16, 17 and 18 2015

http://www.cabq.gov/culturalservices/biopark/events/train-tracks-in-your-garden-train-show


----------

